# Best System for Old Dude



## Doobius1 (Jan 30, 2015)

I havent gamed since my Turbo Grafix system died about 25 years ago.
My buddies are bugging me to get a system but Im clueless to whats out there.
Im into sporting games, racing car games, tank games. I know theres hard core gamers here.
If you were starting over, which system would you go with?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2015)

Gaming PC.

I'm waiting for more games to come out for the new consoles right now before I choose. That and to see how reliable the new systems are, I don't want to go through the same shit I went through with the 360.

Bought a 360 it died, bought a replacement, it died, got gifted my uncles old 360 when he upgraded and it died too. PS3 is still going strong though and it had better exclusives.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2015)

i would say..pc as well only because its one machine, that gives you all the versatility to being online and surfing web , emails other computer stuff ...plus Steam has a lot of old games or older game style.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jan 30, 2015)

Gaming PC. If you don't like playing games on PC , I suggest ps4


----------



## GvegasGrowa (Jan 31, 2015)

If youve got the money to blow... go with a nice gaming pc... i wish i could. But if yer like me... not a lot of cash & not real good with the computer , ps4 is a solid unit.

I just got 1... love the graphics. 1080p... looks sweet. Played dragon age on ps3 & ps4. Its like night n day. Frozen lakes now have clear depth.... when it rains, water cascades down rocks & trees. The world has come to life. Just wish i bought it when destiny came out. Im 30something btw.... i dont think im old. But i wouldnt trust me if i were a kid.


----------



## Fease (Jan 31, 2015)

I love gaming on pc...but man xb1 has gotta be the most user friendly by far. It's made for the masses. PC gaming can be complicated to get shit running right, driver updates, tweaking settings, ect. I'm an expert but I'm just being honest, even I get pissed at my computer and want to throw the fucking thing sometimes.

I'm pretty sure PC has quite an edge on tank games though. I haven't really looked at whats out there but world of tanks is probably fun as shit and there's others too.

Console has a huge edge on sports though. So much nicer playing on your couch with a controller in hand. You can do that on pc but why spend 1,000(pc) bucks vs 400(console) for sports games...


----------



## jay719 (Feb 3, 2015)

Xbox one. In two years when the gaming PC you bought or built is outdated and wont support newer games a console will still be releasing new games.

Consoles are more simple as well. You don't have issues where you have to download software or update drivers like you can run in to with a PC. As a fellow "old dude" I just want stuff to work, and with as little interaction from me as possible.

As far as which console, either one will most likely have all the functionality you want. The Ps4 has slightly better hardware than the Xbox one. However multiplatform games are going to be equal on either system so the advantage is negligible.

For $349.99 with a game the Xbox one is a better value in my opinion for a casual gamer.


----------



## blueylol (Feb 3, 2015)

jay719 said:


> Xbox one. In two years when the gaming PC you bought or built is outdated and wont support newer games a console will still be releasing new games.
> 
> Consoles are more simple as well. You don't have issues where you have to download software or update drivers like you can run in to with a PC. As a fellow "old dude" I just want stuff to work, and with as little interaction from me as possible.
> 
> ...


the pc game is a very big rabbit hole too............ from a pc gamer


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2015)

jay719 said:


> Xbox one. In two years when the gaming PC you bought or built is outdated and wont support newer games a console will still be releasing new games.
> 
> Consoles are more simple as well. You don't have issues where you have to download software or update drivers like you can run in to with a PC. As a fellow "old dude" I just want stuff to work, and with as little interaction from me as possible.
> 
> ...


I just wanna point out a few pointers to you not that any of your information is wrong.
gaming computers at least last 4 years before anything needs to be updated in terms of hardware,unless you decide to go with an extremely shitty "gaming" computer , of course with any electronic something could go bad on it this is true to every electronic.

additionally you have to download updates, software on the xbox one, ps4, and computer, updates are apart of how these systems work.

there are pros and cons to both console and computer

Console:

pros:
more affordable system in the SHORT term.
ability to watch tv.movies through console
generally have a bigger screen to play 
mobility in terms of able to pick it up and plug it in anywhere
sit down on couch
applications for netflix, twitch etc.
ability to surf basic web pages
ability to store music, and use as a family system
space saver, looks neat and sleek

cons:
lack of ability in terms of internet
lack of use of easy access guides
sales on console games are far and few between
cannot use keyboard or mouse
games restricted to controller types
generally have to buy DISK games, (collection can gather quite big, look junky in house)
graphics are always under par compared to computer (depending on set up)
no access to the largest game web portal to buy video games (Steam)
inability to find older games that have been converted to newer gen consoles
inability to play older games that were on other console systems
game play online can be laggy depending on your internet and wifi
frequent downloads 


Computer:
Pros:
multi functional use , tv , movies, websurfing, business, social media access, easy access to game guides,the ability to use ONE system for all your internet needs or word document needs, photos, 
Better storage 
better graphics (if you have a better set up)
More Affordable in the LONG term
Ability to use both controller AND keyboard/mouse set up depending on game.
games do not require the use of disks, 
-Steam the largest digital download for all games old and new, which includes your game library, and extremely FUCKING AMAZING sales, great games for the purchase of 5$ , 
- find older games from all past consoles
better audio 
a smoother game play ONLINE due to direct plug in to internet
easier to make new friends as you have keyboard to type
easier to type and look for games
less upgrades

Cons:
unless you buy a laptop the desktop is pretty stationary in ability to "pick up and play"
cannot access games outside of your computer unless they are all on steam
gaming mic, keyboards and monitors can be costly if you feel the need to upgrade
can be trickier to use than a controller set up console.
can be more costly if you look at it that way
frequent downloads


This is just a basic list, obviously OP will find whats best suited to him and his needs.
However I personally still think the computer is the best option for him ONLY because Steam is really amazing in terms of older style games being available. I have both xbox and computer, and various handheld gaming devices.
There are games i prefer to play on xbox but the majority of my games are on my computer, 
If OP wants to get into MMO's (not saying he does) he will be better suited to a computer because MMO's on console quite frankly arent there.

Additionally he will be able to find old games close to his heart or old preference style on steam for really good deals.
in terms of COST i still think while the computer is a big chunk DOWN , the consoles rack up in price once you have to buy games, little keyboard for controller, more harddrive space, headset. Games being the biggest portion of money he will have to spend.

While the computer maybe costly it allows him to do MORE than a console, significantly and it also allows for cheaper games as they are often on better sales on computers.

another big plus for him IMHO is that he can pretty much find any old game he used to play and play it again whether it was for sega, nintendo or the original xbox , new consoles generally dont have cross console games or older games unless you search i know there is Blue wizard on here who collects older games


----------



## Doobius1 (Feb 5, 2015)

I really appriciate the replies everyone. I now see my question was similar to 'how much weed will I get from this plant?' Or 'which strain should I buy?'
Lots of different answers and lots for me to consider.
As I have macbook for a personal computer and a Lenovo laptop for work and an old desktop in the corner I think a console is the way for me.
Thanks again everyone and Sunni that was a great post that had everything a newb would need to consider.


----------



## sunni (Feb 5, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> I really appriciate the replies everyone. I now see my question was similar to 'how much weed will I get from this plant?' Or 'which strain should I buy?'
> Lots of different answers and lots for me to consider.
> As I have macbook for a personal computer and a Lenovo laptop for work and an old desktop in the corner I think a console is the way for me.
> Thanks again everyone and Sunni that was a great post that had everything a newb would need to consider.


no problemo.

good luck on your search for a console and hope you really like getting back into gaming, i suggest if youre going to play racing games you can get a steering wheel for your console it will help make the games more fun to play
causing steering with a controller or keyboard/mouse fucking sucks HAHA

they kinda look like these


----------



## highland420 (Feb 19, 2015)

If u want the simplest then a ps4


----------



## vostok (Mar 2, 2015)

For an old guy ...like me a pc but buy the game first,

then buy the pc to match the game along with some extra ram,
maybe upgrade the video card ...

fallout 4 is out sometime late this year or early next?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 3, 2015)

Are you set on a new system? You can get a used ps3 or last gen xbox for, relatively, cheap. Get back into it for a couple hundred, rather than $500+ and realize it's not your thing anymore.

Also, what systems do your buddies have? I only wanted one system, I got a ps3 yrs ago, and it limited who i could play with online to only friends with ps3's. Many of my friends have 2 or 3 different gaming systems so they can play with anyone.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 5, 2015)

I bought my son a ps4 and an Xbox 1 2 xmas' ago and I have to say the ps4 blows the Xbox1 clean out of the water in terms of usability and user friendlyness. He acctually only plays 1 game on the Xbox now and all the rest for the ps4, if you like football then Fifa 15 is a brilliant game, easy to learn the basics and you see improvements quick.


----------



## jay719 (Apr 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> I just wanna point out a few pointers to you not that any of your information is wrong.
> gaming computers at least last 4 years before anything needs to be updated in terms of hardware,unless you decide to go with an extremely shitty "gaming" computer , of course with any electronic something could go bad on it this is true to every electronic.
> 
> additionally you have to download updates, software on the xbox one, ps4, and computer, updates are apart of how these systems work.
> ...


It doesn't matter what computer you build, In 4 years the ram speed, CPU speed, and graphics card will be outdated by gaming standards.


sunni said:


> I just wanna point out a few pointers to you not that any of your information is wrong.
> gaming computers at least last 4 years before anything needs to be updated in terms of hardware,unless you decide to go with an extremely shitty "gaming" computer , of course with any electronic something could go bad on it this is true to every electronic.
> 
> additionally you have to download updates, software on the xbox one, ps4, and computer, updates are apart of how these systems work.
> ...


In 4 years, any computer you build will be outdated by gaming standards. CPU speed, ram speed, drive speed, and graphic ability will have increased greatly in that period of time.

Sure you have to update consoles, but it usually consist of clicking a single button to allow the update. With a gaming PC and simple windows update could leave you searching the web for an updated graphics driver, sound driver or what ever.

As far as old games, sure you have better access to emulators and so forth but personally I don't see the interest in downloading games built on 20 year old technology and design. I played most of them in the arcade when they were released, and while they were great when I was ten they leave alot to be desired compare to modern gaming.


----------



## vostok (Apr 5, 2015)

Modern Games do suck tho, the game COD 'ghosts' is typical at way over 60Gb for shit all, stick to classics for some quick amusement, I still play 'age of kings' even Fallout 3 lol, small and compact not the typical bloatware we see these days


----------

